# Progesterone level high??



## RealRuby

Hi guys.. Just got my day 21 bloods back and my progesterone levels back and there 60?? Is that high?? Can't get into see my gp until tomorrow. Hope someone can help x


----------



## BABYCAREY

RealRuby said:


> Hi guys.. Just got my day 21 bloods back and my progesterone levels back and there 60?? Is that high?? Can't get into see my gp until tomorrow. Hope someone can help x

Hiya Ruby 
I got mine bk in Sept and they were 47.7! Which my Doc said was fabulous,it meant i had Ov'd!!
So 60 is great!! I didnt have a clue when i was told 47.7 and had to wait til nxt day to speak to her,but thankfully it was good news!
Good luck by the way,
xxBabyC


----------



## MariaF

60 is fab :happydance:

it shows really "strong" ovulation...possibly multiple follicles :winkwink:

Best of luck for the 2ww!


----------



## RealRuby

Oooh i'm so excited thanks girls :) Hoping they may refer me for a HSG now.. Here's hoping!! Best of luck to you ladies xx


----------



## wobberly

Mine was 106....really thought that meant I was PG but the witch got me...


----------



## raf-wife

anything over 15 shows ovulation has occurred and if your not on clomid 60 is a fantastic number for a natural cycle id say you have no ovulation problems if your cycle is regular


----------



## RealRuby

wobberly said:


> Mine was 106....really thought that meant I was PG but the witch got me...

I was secretly hopin that too.. :( My gp's only in this mornin and i can't get an appointment so hopefully tomorrow. I really want my tube checking now.


----------



## RealRuby

What i find weird though is i got +opk on 23rd and had bloods done on 27th,i'm not due for af till 6th or 7th.Isn't the test meant to be done at 7dpo? Mine was done 4 maybe 5 dpo so are my results still accurate? I'd read that af had to come 6 to 8 days after the test and i'm already 8 days after so just confused!! I did tell my gp my cycles are 35 days+ but he insisted doin the bloods on cd23?? Hope you can understand all that lol!!


----------



## RealRuby

Bump... Was on hold forever to docs n no apps left with my doc Grrr!!!


----------



## raf-wife

hi dont quote me on it but im pretty sure i was told that progesterone peeks at ovulation and then starts to drop if your not pregnant so if you had your blood tested earlier than 7dpo your results would be higher than they would of been if they were done at the right time but i still think you would have a good number, also your opk being positive doesnt mean you ov that day it means you are about to ov in approx next 48 hrs that might explain why your af hasnt come 7 days after, by the looks of it you probably oed on the 25th so would have been 2 dpo when you had bloods done, its really difficult when your cycles are not the standard 28 days the doctors expect you to have id go back to gp and argue it that you need them done again on the right day

good luck to you


----------



## RealRuby

raf-wife said:


> hi dont quote me on it but im pretty sure i was told that progesterone peeks at ovulation and then starts to drop if your not pregnant so if you had your blood tested earlier than 7dpo your results would be higher than they would of been if they were done at the right time but i still think you would have a good number, also your opk being positive doesnt mean you ov that day it means you are about to ov in approx next 48 hrs that might explain why your af hasnt come 7 days after, by the looks of it you probably oed on the 25th so would have been 2 dpo when you had bloods done, its really difficult when your cycles are not the standard 28 days the doctors expect you to have id go back to gp and argue it that you need them done again on the right day
> 
> good luck to you

Thanks.. I'm gonna do exactly that but if levels don't peak till 7dpo then like you said it was probably much higher anyway which indicates that i am ovulating :) All the best to you x


----------



## RealRuby

RealRuby said:


> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> hi dont quote me on it but im pretty sure i was told that progesterone peeks at ovulation and then starts to drop if your not pregnant so if you had your blood tested earlier than 7dpo your results would be higher than they would of been if they were done at the right time but i still think you would have a good number, also your opk being positive doesnt mean you ov that day it means you are about to ov in approx next 48 hrs that might explain why your af hasnt come 7 days after, by the looks of it you probably oed on the 25th so would have been 2 dpo when you had bloods done, its really difficult when your cycles are not the standard 28 days the doctors expect you to have id go back to gp and argue it that you need them done again on the right day
> 
> good luck to you
> 
> Thanks.. I'm gonna do exactly that but if levels don't peak till 7dpo then like you said it was probably much higher anyway which indicates that i am ovulating :) All the best to you xClick to expand...

sorry i totally read that wrong lol.. I thought i'd read that they peak at 7dpo n thats why they tested then.. Dunno then.


----------



## Rowan75

my levels this cycle were 85 - the clinic said anything over 30 was ov so fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## ermm23a

Mine was at 30 on day 21 bloods and I got my bfp the next week! Good luck, hope this is your month!!!


----------



## RealRuby

ermm23a said:


> Mine was at 30 on day 21 bloods and I got my bfp the next week! Good luck, hope this is your month!!!

Thanks me too although i'm 13/14dpo n BFN :( but no af so it aint over yet :)


----------



## dizzikel

Good luck Ruby! I had my 21 day bloods done today and can't wait to get the results now! Fingers crossed for a BFP!


----------



## RealRuby

dizzikel said:


> Good luck Ruby! I had my 21 day bloods done today and can't wait to get the results now! Fingers crossed for a BFP!

The witch got me yesterday :( I'm just happy that it seems i'm ovulating :)
Good luck to you.. Hope you get ur BFP very soon :) x


----------



## dizzikel

RealRuby said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Ruby! I had my 21 day bloods done today and can't wait to get the results now! Fingers crossed for a BFP!
> 
> The witch got me yesterday :( I'm just happy that it seems i'm ovulating :)
> Good luck to you.. Hope you get ur BFP very soon :) xClick to expand...

Sorry the witch go you hun! :hugs: Like you say, at least you know you are ovulating! Keep up the PMA!

Will keep you informed :)


----------



## MrsRH

progesterone peaks at day 21 (of a 28 day cycle) or 7 days post ovulation

here's a great graph of hormones to explain all............

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/ovulationcycle.html

xxx


----------



## dizzikel

MrsRH said:


> progesterone peaks at day 21 (of a 28 day cycle) or 7 days post ovulation
> 
> here's a great graph of hormones to explain all............
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/ovulationcycle.html
> 
> xxx

Thanks MrsRH! The nurse just called me to say that my proges levels yesterday was 54!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsRH

dizzikel said:


> MrsRH said:
> 
> 
> progesterone peaks at day 21 (of a 28 day cycle) or 7 days post ovulation
> 
> here's a great graph of hormones to explain all............
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/ovulationcycle.html
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks MrsRH! The nurse just called me to say that my proges levels yesterday was 54!!:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

brilliant! great news :happydance::thumbup:

lots of baby dust to you :dust:

xxx


----------



## tidyroom

Hi I just got my 21 day test back. And the receptionist said that the doc had wrote it was connsistent with recent ovulation. Does anyone know what that means. This was my second test and the first came back with only 13. 

What should I do now?


----------



## RealRuby

tidyroom said:


> Hi I just got my 21 day test back. And the receptionist said that the doc had wrote it was connsistent with recent ovulation. Does anyone know what that means. This was my second test and the first came back with only 13.
> 
> What should I do now?

I'd make an appointment to see your gp... Quite confusing that!! Good luck :)


----------



## Maryam25

went for my day 21 testing and came back with 59. this is my 3rd month on clomid. first month was 1 and second month 5 and now, an awesome 59. praying: i am pregnant:baby: coz I want this soo bad. My breasts wear hurting like there was no tomorrow. they never hurt like this before,feeling tired and wired crumps in my tummy. anyone with similar symptoms?


----------



## fisher640

Maryam25 said:


> went for my day 21 testing and came back with 59. this is my 3rd month on clomid. first month was 1 and second month 5 and now, an awesome 59. praying: i am pregnant:baby: coz I want this soo bad. My breasts wear hurting like there was no tomorrow. they never hurt like this before,feeling tired and wired crumps in my tummy. anyone with similar symptoms?

Progesterone isn't really an indicator of pregnancy, sure it's required for pregnancy, but the test is simply to see if you ovulated or not. I know the temptation is to hope a high level means something more, but it doesn't. I was definitely holding my breath after my level came back at 65. But the witch got me all the same. Good luck! It sounds like your levels were at least better this cycle than before!:hugs:


----------



## MrsB09

I just got 174 last month (first month on clomid, was 21.1 the month prior!) & I was out :(

Good luck, but don't get your hopes up x


----------



## Damita

I've had 80 and 90 but no bfp here, here's hoping yours is


----------



## Zara03

Pls any one help me I am on clomid 150 mg this September on 21 day on oct 9 nurse told I am ovulated and my progestrone level is 60 wat is this means at the same time I feel sore in ma nipples pls help me out wat hapng .


----------

